# Rougfox - Suit Progress



## Rougfox (Mar 6, 2011)

As I had no foam for continuing on the head and the faux fur was delivered I decided to start with the paws.

Faux Fur:









Paw-test with some cheap fabric:





after sewing:





cut out of the fur:





needled together:





both paws sewed, one by hand, one with sewing machine:





so:










now I think about whether and how to trim the paws.....


----------



## Deo (Mar 6, 2011)

If you trim I suggest a pet grooming electric razor/trimmer. Like by Whalco.


----------



## Rougfox (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Deo !

as Whalco is not available here I bought a different brand.... IÂ´ll give it a try soon to see if it works... I got the advice to trim only the inside of the paws. What IÂ´m unsure is the appropriate lenght to trim...


----------



## Deo (Mar 8, 2011)

I would suggest a light shave on both sides to define the shape.
Check out haw the fursuit Bent-Tail's handpaws were shaved here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/4059176.html


----------



## Rougfox (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Deo !

thanks for the helpful link !!!! It shows the difference before and after trimming very well !!!


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 4, 2011)

*Paws are finished now !!*

Hey !

I finally finished my paws. As I wanted the claws to be stiff and "useable" I did some improvements and now here you can see how they work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwlNYGLUuf0

I like them !!

Comments are appreciated !


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 4, 2011)

Tell me you didn't make your paw pads out of some sort of clay/hard material? Tell me you didn't make your paw pads out of the same stuff you made your claws? Not the best idea here...the claws and over all paws looks great. Probably not the best idea what you did with the paw pads.


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 4, 2011)

The material of the pads is leather, so itÂ´s soft. The big pad is filled with foam. This paws are my first try and I think IÂ´ll make some more without claws. If you have a better idea to make the pads let me know !


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 4, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> The material of the pads is leather, so itÂ´s soft. The big pad is filled with foam. This paws are my first try and I think IÂ´ll make some more without claws. If you have a better idea to make the pads let me know !


 
It is? Thank goodness. I thought you had perhaps cast your pads out of clay material. It was hard to tell. Forgive my derp. Your paws are fine then. :3


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 4, 2011)

Trpdwarf, I just had a look at the first vid on the Around th fur site. Is the Eastern Dragon your suit ?? Wow, nice one !!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 4, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> Trpdwarf, I just had a look at the first vid on the Around th fur site. Is the Eastern Dragon your suit ?? Wow, nice one !!


 
Well it was my suit. It doesn't exist anymore. I'm currently experimenting with making reptile costumes(to figure out how to do them better) in preparation to redo that costume and this time do it to my general happiness and comfort. That said thanks. :3


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 4, 2011)

IÂ´ve never seen a reptile suit so far... sounds interesting ! I wish you the best and good luck !!


----------



## Jesie (Apr 5, 2011)

If you've never seen a reptile fursuit, you're not even bothering to look.

Unless dragons don't count as reptiles to you, and those are very popular fursuit types. à² _à²


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 8, 2011)

frankly when talking about reptile suits I didnÂ´t have dragons in mind. Of course they are. I thought about something different ...... Srry for that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 8, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> IÂ´ve never seen a reptile suit so far... sounds interesting ! I wish you the best and good luck !!


 
I've seen quite a few. They exist just not as common as others.

Out of curiosity when you do make start on your head what technique are you planning to go with?


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry for answering late, I was on holiday....

For the technique of the head I decided to use plastic mesh, but not the fine white one but the black with around 5mm-holes. I write another thread where I give a more detailed description and some pics. You can find it here:

http://www.happyfurry.de/showthread.php?t=3629

ItÂ´s in german. If you have more questions just ask. Unfortunately I canÂ´t use the amount of time for suitbuilding that IÂ´d like to so it will take a while until itÂ´s finished.....


----------



## Rougfox (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Rougfox - Suit Progress Update !*

Hi there !

some progress was made ! I worked a bit on the ears and installed the fans. The fans I protected afterwards with mesh and fabric to prevent the fur from being soaked in. When you switch the fans on they transport air from inside the head to the outside:






starting with the ears:





the cut fur:





the first ear is "finished":





the switches for the fans and the LEDÂ´s:





the wires inside the head (not finished yet!):





both ears finished, not glued yet, did some work on the eyes including installing the LEDÂ´s





I didnÂ´t want to use very bright LEDÂ´s. I hope u can see that they are switched on:





A bit of improvement on the lower jaw...:





Then the first step for building the suit was done, creating the DTD. Unbelieveable how much paper can be stuffed in there ....







The head as it is now you can see here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlyX0NsopUw

......to be continued, comments are welcomed....


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh man, the electronics are awesome.
I really like the head shape (especially the brow and cheeks), but the fur on the ears is in the wrong direction.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, this is a lot better than most of the stuff I see on Suits & Suiters. Can't wait to see the finished suit.


----------



## Rougfox (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Deo and Skift !

@Deo: The white fur I wanted to go this way, the brown and the black is o.k. The fur is not attached to the foam so far so I think thatÂ´s the reason it looks a bit wrong....
Yesterday I attached some additional LEDÂ´s and 2 more switches. Now I have yellow ones for the dark and white ones ;-)))


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2011)

Wow, this is pretty darn badass.


----------



## Deo (May 2, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> Thanks Deo and Skift !
> 
> @Deo: The white fur I wanted to go this way, the brown and the black is o.k. The fur is not attached to the foam so far so I think thatÂ´s the reason it looks a bit wrong....
> Yesterday I attached some additional LEDÂ´s and 2 more switches. Now I have yellow ones for the dark and white ones ;-)))


 No it's not that it is not glued down. It is the direction the hairs are facing. The fur should flow from the head out to the tips of the ears.


----------



## Rougfox (May 2, 2011)

Hi Deo !

plz have a look at this picture:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3394710/

I liked the look of the ears and I wanted the ears on my fursuit look similar. Anatomically youre 100% right:

http://img.fotocommunity.com/Zoo-Wildpark-Falknerei/Saeugetiere/Fuchs-a17861249.jpg

o.k., as the ears are like they are now I think IÂ´ll give them a try and have a closer look when the rest of the head gets furred. 

Thanks for your hint !


----------



## Rougfox (May 3, 2011)

Small update ! I put in some more LEDÂ´s, now I can choose yellow or white depending on the amount of light surrounding.

So what is your favorite ??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-S7h0mzTU0


----------



## Kaluna (May 5, 2011)

I like the yellow! This head is way cool!~


----------



## Rougfox (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Rougfox - Suit Progress - Question to digilegs..*

This evening a saw another vid on youtube with a digilegged suit. As I often thought about giving my suit such legs I just started building some pads.

in the beginning.....





finished....





put on the dummy.....





can u give me some hints whether this will look fine or I should alter something ???

Thanks !


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

I think if you want ears like foxfur you need to make a very very short cut fur inside, like peachfuzz, then the long hair goes up from the head, and in from the sides of the ear.


----------



## Rougfox (May 7, 2011)

*Head meets dummy.....*

I guess it was a special moment today.......

As I can use the dtd lateron for hanging the suit on when I donÂ´t wear it I decided today after running out of tape for the sewing pattern to screw something on the dummy so I could put the head on it. It was a very special moment to meet Rougfox the first time......


----------



## Rougfox (May 14, 2011)

*small update: the lower teeth*

After using the oven for 2 days I managed today to put the teeth into the lower jaw. I put white coating 2 times on and one time a transparent one which makes them a bit yellow and so more realistic....

Now they look like this:







Â´Â´


movement:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5l7PaK-ftXw

the tongue, the nose  and the upper teeth are the next essentials that have to be dealt with...


----------



## Rougfox (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Rougfox - Suit Progress - teeth....*

Next step was building a tongue.... As I didnÂ´t know what kind of material to use I just experimented a bit with this result:

in the oven:





built in the jaw:





again using flashlight, itÂ´s a bit tricky to photograph:





planned as a first test I decided to use this one. 

... to be continued, comments ar appreciated...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 17, 2011)

beyond awesome so far. Can't wait to see more progress!


----------



## Rougfox (May 18, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> beyond awesome so far. Can't wait to see more progress!


 
Thanks Nightfire Tiger. 

Although I wish that a bit more users would give a comment or do some criticism like Deo did in the beginning of this post. As this is the first suit I build it would help loads.......


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jun 1, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> Thanks Nightfire Tiger.
> 
> Although I wish that a bit more users would give a comment or do some criticism like Deo did in the beginning of this post. As this is the first suit I build it would help loads.......



well..I can't find anything to criticize haha its all so great. Much much better than what i usually see when people put up "first fursuit" and such. although i looked at your youtube videos and the movable jaw just amazes me on how well it works.


----------



## Deo (Jun 1, 2011)

Could you take a picture of the hinge mechanism you're using in your jaw? I'd love to see that as the jaw movement is done so well.


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 8, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I love the suit so far, especially the head. You're doing a really great job and I'll keep checking back for updates.
I'm not sure about the material you used for the tongue though. It looks great as gums but a little too hard and stiff to be a tongue I think. It doesn't look bad by any means though, I just think it could be a little better.


----------



## Rougfox (Jun 17, 2011)

After two long nights of work and another few hours today I could wear the body the very first time. It was a very special moment again !!!

AWESOME !!!

Following the pattern of the "spare body" out of cheap fabric it suits very well I think. The arms and feet I will adjust lateron when the feetpaws are finished. ItÂ´s just a very simple foxsuit without gimmicks but as it is my first suit IÂ´m really satisfied how it turned out:

sparebody:





front wth zip:





Thats how it looks like now, just fallen from the sewing machine without being brushed:

front:





back:





sideview:






and after that I decided to give it a go and put some fur an the head. I was really a bit worried before how it will turn out. I havenÂ´t finished the head yet. Here is it, not trimmed just a bit brushed:






What do you think ?? Comments are appreciated !


----------



## Kaluna (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow! It's really coming along! The body suit came out quite well, and it seems to be form fitting which is good. The head looks great so far too, I really like how the eyebrows and snout marking came out. I wish I had more I could say about this or more suggestions, but I know little to nothing about suitmaking. Sorry! o_o;;


----------



## Rougfox (Jun 18, 2011)

Small update:

I just tried to trim the fur on the head and found it was not too difficult but it took lots of time. Lateron I wore the suit together with the head the very first time. Notice that the fur of the ears is just pinned on the head as I will probably replace them. The nose is missing too and will follow next

and voila, sorry for the bad picture, I had to use the selftimer:





I canÂ´t really believe itÂ´s me !


----------



## Arlo (Jun 19, 2011)

Bravo!  Are you sure this is the first fursuit you've ever made?  Great work and thanks for sharing pics/info of the process with us!!


----------



## Rougfox (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you all,

it is truly my first suit (and it is still not finished). I honestly was unsure at more than one point if the whole thing will look like I want it to. Up to now IÂ´m satisfied but the suit is not finished at all and I hope in the end I have something presenteable. And as the best suit is worth nothing without a good performance in it there is still something left to do before I can go into public first time...........

Rougfox


----------



## Rougfox (Jun 29, 2011)

I managed to build a nose and just finished the ears. I made a short vid of the nearly complete head. U can find it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHZwcgzKeLg

I confess a few months ago I envied everyone who owns a fursuit. Its absolutely great to be close to having my own complete !

Rougfox


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 29, 2011)

it is very nice. It is cute how it looks crosseyed when you are directly in front of it and close in.


----------



## Rougfox (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Inciatus,

thats right, I think about altering the eyes and give the pupils a bit more distance from each other. But thats not very easy so I think IÂ´ll do that later. First aim is now to get the whole suit "ready"........


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 29, 2011)

I adore the eyes, my favorite part. I still can't believe this is your first, you've done super well and I've greatly en joyed watching the progress on the making of it.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow! This is good for any fursuit, but considering it's your first, it's amazing! The LEDs add a nice touch, and the follow-me eyes worked out well too. The jaw motion is flawless.

Props to you, my friend. I hope my first suit comes out half as well as yours.


----------



## Rougfox (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks ! Today it was the time for wearing the tail the first time. Yesterday I cut the fur, today it was sewed, stuffed and pinned on the suit. Worn with a belt the tail will get 1-2 inches higher. Plz donÂ´t look at the shoes as the hindpaws are not made yet....













I like it......


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> Thanks ! Today it was the time for wearing the tail the first time. Yesterday I cut the fur, today it was sewed, stuffed and pinned on the suit. Worn with a belt the tail will get 1-2 inches higher. Plz donÂ´t look at the shoes as the hindpaws are not made yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You did very good for your first suit. I am very impressed. It is very clean looking and smooth. How much did the materials cost you for the head?


----------



## Rougfox (Jul 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> You did very good for your first suit. I am very impressed. It is very clean looking and smooth. How much did the materials cost you for the head?


 
Hi *dinosaurdammit,

ItÂ´s not easy to answer hoch much the materials for the head were as I had some of the stuff here like vans and switches, upholstery foam and more. But I think I would spend max. 100 $ to buy all the things..... I hope that helps......


*


----------



## Rougfox (Jul 17, 2011)

It soon comes to an end.....

Yesterday I started the probably last step in getting my suit ready: the feetpaws. 

Here they are, the fur is cut:






The sole is finished:





The toes are furred....





the difference trimmed / untrimmed:





Trimming is finished now, the paws (and the room) are clean, next I have to sculpt and put the claws on......


----------



## Rougfox (Aug 2, 2011)

*Suit finished - last pics and vid......*

Hi there,

as the suit is finished now I just did a short vid of it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5cTIf40kmQ

And finally I picked a few pics for a "making-of-slideshow"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgmFFv37SoQ

Thanks to everyone who helped me with some hints and criticism !

Rougfox


----------

